# I'm going on Vaction for a month



## indio129 (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm getting a 55 gallon tank and i was wondering Whats the maxuim amount of P's i could hold in the tank. Supposeing i get P's that don't grow much bigger than 6 inches (which ones don't grow over 6-8 inchs anyway lol)

but i have to go on break for a month from school, so i wondering if theres a way to get some type of vaction feeder thingi. Or do i just fill the tank with a sh*t load of goldfish and let them have at them for the month?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

NO!.. 1 month? have someone you trust feed em.. otherwise you'll return to some dead P's....


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah a month is way to long!!!! By that time your p's will be dead sorry to say


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

1 month is heLLa long if you fill it up wih lots of gf dam when gf die and they dont eat its gonna f*ck up the water and many more


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Could you seperate the Piranhas during this time? You could get them to eat pellets from the vacation thing. If you seperate them using plastic canvas so they don't kill each other and feed them using the vacation feeder...would this work? You would need a really good filter...bare bottom tank and a reliable heater. Hey...it's an idea...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

1 months means missing 4 water changes. That sounds scary and P are not normal fish you can throw flakes and expect it to disappear in 3 mins. I am afraid I will run into this problem one day-leaving for a vacation-the thought of my P without proper care would probably make me change my mind of leaving. Ever thought of paying your LFS some money to look after them for a month? thats what I would probably do-make sure you trust them though.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

A vacation that long will definately need some caring from a friend. There's no way you can leave them that long with feeders. They will eat some and the others they will just kill for the hell of it and leave them. During that whole month, the ones that are dead will start to rot in the water. With all those rotting feeders the water will be polluted and cause a huge increase in harmful ammonia. If the water is not changed and the rotten feeders arent taken out, your p's might die.







If possible, try to find another alternative.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

1 month is way too long. A lot of bad sh*t can happen! I would suggest you don't even get them. Just wait until you can take care of them or like others suggested, get a trusted friend to watch over them.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

get a friend


----------



## sundrop (Oct 9, 2003)

Dont Go on vacation,Your P's are more important....Unless theres allot of trim involved, then I would say screw the P's


----------



## nightmarenyc (Aug 7, 2003)

I would suggest just waiting until AFTER your vacation before you even get the tank. No matter what you put in that tank, in a months time unattended the p's will not survive.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

get someone to watche them for you


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

entrust them to your lfs?







if your gonna leave it to a "trusted" friend, make sure he knows how to feed 'em, do water changes, etc. if they die in your friends hands... then the aggresion will definitely shift from fish to human


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It really all depends on what size they are when you leave. If I needed to leave for a month, Im pretty sure my larger piranhas would be fine by just seperating them and feeding them a lot before I left, hell, I might not even need to seperate them. They can go a long time without eating, rhoms go on a hunger strike for a month or more for no apparant reason. If they are juvi fish...then you could have problems because they dont have the fat storage to last as long. I am not recommending it but depending on your fish it can be done.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

i'm not sure if you guys are speaking from experience when you say that they won't last 1 month without food............

in my 10th grade biology class, and still to this day, they leave their 10 inch red belly in his tank over the summer without ANY food all summer, and it's alive and swimming when they get back, granted that is only 2 months for the teacher, but it's still alive when they get back. maybe its a freak p, but i'm guessing not.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I know of atleast one person that feeds a pygo shoal once a month.
Moved to feeding


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I went away for two weeks this summer, I have two *great friends *taking care of my fish for me on alternating days and they had each others phone numbers in case of problems. 
Friends are great


----------

